# Millie is due on the 5th October!



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Well, time is passing quickly, although I'm really excited at Millie having kittens, I'm a little nervous too.

I've prepared the spare room for her, I've put a big grate in there, with a box, lined with newspaper, and the front of the box cut down enough, so that Millie can get out, but not the kittens.

I've got a hot water bottle on standby, to wrap in a hand towel and put in with Millie, when she's given birth.

I've been told to cut the cord at approximately 3" long, I must admit, I'm not looking forward to dealing with after birth etc. But, I'll do whatever's necessary to make sure they are all ok.

If anybody has any thoughts, they're much appreciated.

Carol xx


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I don't have any knowledge related to kitty births, but do you have pics of the Mommy to be?


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Leazie said:


> I don't have any knowledge related to kitty births, but do you have pics of the Mommy to be?


This is Millie (mum to be) :-

Millie is the one on the right.










and Millie as a kitten:-










This is Cookie (dad to be):-










and Cookie as a kitten:-










Millie is a British Blue and Cookie is a British Cream. Apparently, I can expect either blue girls or boys, cream boys, or blue cream girls.

Providing all goes well, they are all already spoken for (family & family friends).

The hardest thing will be letting go of them when they are old enough, but it will be easier knowing I can still see them all frequently in their new homes.

I'm not a breeder, I just wanted to experience kittens with Millie, before she is spayed.


Carol xx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMG! Those are two of the most beautiful cats and most precious kittens I've ever seen! Their babies are going to be so stinkin' cute!!! :luv


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Aww, thanks very much Marie!

If they're as cute as yours! I'll be one very lucky grandma!!

I'll keep you posted on them. Millie is very big at the moment, I'm guessing she may have 4 or 5, but apparently the Queen's in Millie's lines, normally carry around 7.

I really don't mind how many she has, just hope mum and kittens are all well. My sister and me were having a laugh the other evenings, we were imagining one big cream kitten, like Cookie popping out!

Cookie is one big cuddly boy, who loves being cuddled all the time, and begs your food from you. He was the only kitten left, because one of the other kittens had swiped him in the eye, so Cookie had a great big ulcer on his eye, which looked quite awful. I was so lucky nobody else wanted him, because he's a gorgeous personality, and he's one handsome boy!

Carol xx


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Here are a couple of links that might be of help to you:

http://cats.about.com/cs/pregnancybirth ... irth_3.htm

http://www.pawsonline.info/felinepregnancy.htm

If you have any problems or questions, don't hesitate to post as often as necessary. 

Millie is a beautiful cat!


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Jeanie said:


> Here are a couple of links that might be of help to you:
> 
> http://cats.about.com/cs/pregnancybirth ... irth_3.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the threads Jeanie, they have been a great help. It always helps to have as much info as possible.


Carol xx


----------

